# A way to satisfy the Stadium people?



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2013)

How would you feel if most of Stadium's features were accessible in X and Y and could be used in both local and online play? There would also be other "modes" in-game to simulate stuff like Gym Leader Castle and so on. Would you be happy with such a thing, or would you rather have an actual "Stadium" game? I ask because the battling and art style is now very similar to Stadium. This way you get a great Pokemon game jam-packed with amazing battling and multiplayer features.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2013)

The more features the better is almost always my philosophy. So yeah, I think that'd be really cool.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

I want an actual Stadium game.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 12, 2013)

The Pok?mon battles in X/Y seem even better than in stadium games imo.


----------

